# Snake Jumper...scream maker



## beelce

Here is a fast and easy prop that can work for you on any occasion, not just Halloween. So far I have used it at a golf tournament, and a father's day bar-b-q. It only took me about 5 minutes to make it.










This is not my design, and I'm sure that it has been around for awhile....I learned how to make it when I opened an ice chest at a custom car show in the New Orleans Superdome and crapped my pants. The scare only last for a split second....as soon as you see it you know that it's fake, but just for that second it gets them every time.










Even if you know it's in there, It can still get you. The trick is ...the lid pulls the string up and the snake comes right out at you...it's the snake moving that make the girls scream every time, and the guys scream like girls.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

lol. That's not nice. But funny.


----------



## Lilly

Good one beelce....
nice touch with the leaves!
Too bad I don't have a snake today I could do this joke.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I don't like snakes, I would do more than just screem!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead

please-o-please get some video of the reactions!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

I WILL make one of these for my son's graduation party next year! Too funny!


----------



## Silent Requiem

hahahahahha! i could so do this


----------



## Ghostess

OMG-- I can totally see something like that at the party this year!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skeletonowl

i really want to make this! what a great and simple idea! i could probably also put a head or something and tie it into my BBQ scene haha!


----------



## beelce

Your right Ghostess...This one will be at our party this year...Another angle is, after people get to know which box the snake is in, move the "free beer and water" sign to a different ice chest. That way you get everyone all over again. Also I noticed that the people that get "snake bit" do not tell others about it...kinda like they want the next guy to wet his pants too....this prop is well worth setting up a video camera, everyone reacts...have fun haunters


----------



## Daphne

I love this! My oldest is constantly scaring the daylights out of her little sister for fun. She thought it was hilarious to throw a plastic lizard in the shower recently to hear her scream. She is SO going to get nailed with this! I have this exact snake in my attic!

Thank you for the wonderful idea!! My youngest also thanks you, I can already hear her laughing and sending you a big High 5! It's payback time!


----------



## beelce

here is a "reaction" pic


----------



## HalloweenZombie

lol. My wife would pee herself. Maybe I should set that up at home.


----------



## Daphne

He, he I am doing it this weekend! This is too hilarious!


----------



## beelce

you go for it Daphne!! Please post pics


----------



## Daphne

I will do my best. The hard part will be capturing it on camera without them getting suspicious. 

My youngest and I discussed it tonight. As soon as I find Cynthia (yes, they named the snake last year), we are nailing my older daughter. The three of us will get my husband (who is absolutely terrified of snakes). I bet you hear him screaming all the way in New Orleans! I just hope this won't affect my Halloween budget negatively he, he!


----------



## midnight_moon

That is awsome! OK so where did you get the snake from? 
This is going to be so cool! LOL


----------



## Daphne

I'm not sure where anyone else found the snake but I got mine 2 years ago at a Halloween store that was only around here near Halloween. I can't remember the name but it wasn't Halloween Express. How is that for completely useless information?


----------



## beelce

Same here, got mine at party city....However I have seen them online


----------



## Sickie Ickie

FE has them on his site, as well as a few other sites.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I have justification for having saved that old cooler for so many years. Thank you.


----------



## Daphne

OK, I nailed both my daughters and my husband this morning with this. The bad thing is I couldn't come up with a way to capture it on film, they are a suspicious group, I have no idea why!

Anyway, my older daughter (the one who scares everyone) almost jumped out of her skin and let out what had to be the loudest most bloodcurdling scream ever! I literally almost fell in the floor laughing. Anyone from the North GA area hear her? 

My younger daughter jumped and ran but my husband was the best. Keep in mind, he is terrified of snakes and I do mean terrified! I told him I needed him to help me get all the water out to put back in the refrigerator from the girls sleepover 2 nights ago. Am I the only one who noticed the cooler has been wide open in the garage for 3 weeks with NOTHING in it... Anyway, he wasn't even tipped off when he started to open it and lifted the entire empty cooler up. He got it open, screamed like a girl (it was GREAT) and slammed the lid back down on poor Cynthia's neck and glared at me! He, he, he! I am still laughing out loud! 

Wonder when my parents are coming down to visit or perhaps a neighbor might be coming by....

This made my day, what a great idea!


----------



## Daphne

BTW, my German Shepherd wasn't scared when I jerked the cooler open in front of his nose, he just looked at the snake, looked at me and then walked off. Was I just imagining that he was shaking his head at me when he walked off....


----------



## beelce

D...Good job on your snake jumper...I think I did hear a high decibel scream this morning...not sure if it was your oldest daughter or your husband.
I had the same problem with the light weight cooler, so I put 5 or 6 large river stones in the bottom of the ice chest. (you can see them in the picture, if you look close). Also I ended up leaving the lid slightly ajar so no one had trouble opening it.
Yes the dogs pay NO attention to the snake what-so-ever.


----------



## silermes

That is sweet! You need to post a tutorial on that! 
I bet that makes everyone jump out of their socks.


----------



## ithurt

that actually might kill some one here! As we are surrounded by rattlesnakes. 12 so far this year. I gotta try this on a hearty soul.

so many snakes it would take a thousand crates to contain the snakes...attacked by snakes!!!


----------



## slimy

I am soooo stealing this. 


Watching party goers pee in their costumes: priceless.


----------



## AzKittie74

Haha! I think I might have to have my running shoes on but I wanna try this! We have lots of snakes roaming here in Az so it is a believeable prank hahaha


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

This is friggin awesome!! I know guys that, after several beers, would totally forget about the snake and scare themselves over and over and over. 

Priceless...


----------



## Daphne

OK, KimilyTheStrange, we WILL need a video of that!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Heh... Guys on Beer gone wild.


----------



## pyro

thats to easy but yet so cool --im so doing this-thanks


----------



## dynoflyer

That's awesome! Just the thing for the dads that stand around in front of my haunt every year laughing at the scared tots! lol


----------



## oneshot

How about a hand-written sign on a piece of cardboard that says, "Free Water" and have it outside your yard haunt


----------



## trexmgd

Love it! Had an old gag like this that had a rubber cockroach tied to a bagle.

What would really sell it would be to add sound - maybe a simple wind up, though it would require resetting each time.


----------



## SpookySam

I'll have to give this a shot at this year's party. I've seen the snake at Party City for $25 and Halloween Express online for $20. Anybody seen them anywhere else cheaper?


----------



## sparky

That is great.... i keep laughing at the thought of that prop. You won't mind if i use that one will you!?!?:lolkin:


----------



## hpropman

Wow, perfect timing as I was reading this I remembered a $25 reward certificate from Amazon that I did not use yet. I could not find the right Halloween prop to spend it on. I just did. I purchased the snake and it only cost me $2.81 just for using the amazon credit card. If you don't carry a balance its free money. I run all my bills through the credit card and I always try to use it at the store. You are not spending anymore than you normally would just use the card for everything. Even if I just buy bread an milk the self checkout lanes a great for that.


----------



## Draik41895

absolutely hilarious


----------



## dynoflyer

I did this for our Halloween night, got a few dads pretty good. Funny how it's always the biggest dudes that jump back the most. hehehe


----------



## hpropman

I added sound to mine. check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13854&highlight=snake+jumper

Also my website has some reaction videos under Halloween 2008.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie

beelce said:


> Your right Ghostess...This one will be at our party this year...Another angle is, after people get to know which box the snake is in, move the "free beer and water" sign to a different ice chest. That way you get everyone all over again. Also I noticed that the people that get "snake bit" do not tell others about it...kinda like they want the next guy to wet his pants too....this prop is well worth setting up a video camera, everyone reacts...have fun haunters[/QUOTE
> 
> I love this! My dad made something he called the mongoose trap one time as a gag. He told a story about a ferocious mongoose he had in this cage he had built. There was wire on the front, but the inside was painted black. People would get close to the wire trying to peer inside to see the mongoose. He then flipped a latch and the lid sprang open, throwing a black tube sock out as the lid made a loud slap against the wood. Talk about someone screaming and running! We would be on the ground laughing as they jumped and screamed, trying to swat the sock they thought was an attacking mongoose!


----------



## kprimm

So simple yet so awesome.


----------



## JustJimAZ

HAHAHAHAHhahahaha.
Nice gag!
I love the mongoose thing too, jessjaja!


----------



## SinisterSmitty

*Awesome!*

That made me laugh. I might put one of these out year-round at our barbques just to mess with my in-laws, ha ha!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha Ha! Scream maker I love it! We own a collision repair shop and every time we have wrecked car in the backyard that an insurance adjuster has to come and write an estimate on the vehicle...I put a snake under the hood and attach him with a piece of fishing line to the top of the hood. It is hysterical to see the reactions. I also for my employees use the fishing line for 'ceiling-flying-spiders'....'part-caddie-flying rats'...you name it...I scare 'em!


----------



## Spooky1

LOl, all you have to do ask ask someone to get you a beer. Then sit back and watch the show.


----------

